# CARI AMICI ...



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

CARI AMICI VICINI E LONTANTI VI INFORMO CHE GIOVANNI SI E' PRESO LE MIE FACCINE   Giovanni ... e non sta bene fare queste cose solo a me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2007)

*Mi fai impazzire*



Mari' ha detto:


> CARI AMICI VICINI E LONTANTI VI INFORMO CHE GIOVANNI SI E' PRESO LE MIE FACCINE Giovanni ... e non sta bene fare queste cose solo a me


Controllo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













































































   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















No a me funziona tutto!

Ma tu usi explorer o altro ?


P.S. "Cari amici vicini e lontani" l'ho capita solo io ...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*

SEI CRUDELE!   sono contenta che almeno tu mi hai capita ... comunque oggi non mi funziona niente in questo forum ... forse dovrei cambiare forum, BOH!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2007)

*..*



Mari' ha detto:


> SEI CRUDELE! sono contenta che almeno tu mi hai capita ... comunque oggi non mi funziona niente in questo forum ... forse dovrei cambiare forum, BOH!


Ma i miei li vedi?
Puoi fare copia e incolla.
Ho scoperto recentemente che può essere un problema di browser ...mi sembrava che tu avessi detto che usavi firefox (ma forse mi confondo con altri).


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SEI CRUDELE! sono contenta che almeno tu mi hai capita ... comunque oggi non mi funziona niente in questo forum ... forse dovrei cambiare forum, BOH!


.... o pc...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

BOH! ... SI USO FIREFOX


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Mari' ha detto:


> BOH! ... SI USO FIREFOX


Vedi...
Mia figlia ha fatto un sito, ma ha problemi perché non tutti lo vedono bene proprio perché non è compatibile con tutti i browser...
Deve risolvere Giova...
Nel frattempo ...non puoi cambiare tu?


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi...
> Mia figlia ha fatto un sito, ma ha problemi perché non tutti lo vedono bene proprio perché non è compatibile con tutti i browser...
> Deve risolvere Giova...
> Nel frattempo ...non puoi cambiare tu?


ho cambiato, ho aperto con internet explorer  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vabbbe' ... per ora

anche se preferisco firefox sinceramente


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi...
> Mia figlia ha fatto un sito, ma ha problemi perché non tutti lo vedono bene proprio perché non è compatibile con tutti i browser...
> *Deve risolvere Giova...*
> Nel frattempo ...non puoi cambiare tu?


 
sono pienamente d'accordo GIOVANNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII EDDDAI


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2007)

Comunque e' tutto risolto, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh






































































































































   neeye:


----------



## Old Angel (19 Ottobre 2007)

Io uso Mozilla Firefox 2, stra carico di estensioni e funziona tutto alla grande


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Io uso Mozilla Firefox 2, stra carico di estensioni e funziona tutto alla grande


Concordo.


----------

